# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Suggestions >  Suggestion: theme park/zoo map

## SJS

I've always been fascinated by theme park and zoo maps.  I'd love to see what some of you would come up with.  It could be a modern zoo/theme park, a fantastic one, a futuristic one, or a creative interpretation of one.

----------


## Bogie

I made a Zoo for monsters years ago.  If you are interested you can see it at rpgmapshare.  The link will take you to it.   There are 2 versions, one with & one without monsters.

Monster-Prison-Creatures2_bg | RPGMapShare.com

----------


## SJS

> I made a Zoo for monsters years ago.  If you are interested you can see it at rpgmapshare.  The link will take you to it.   There are 2 versions, one with & one without monsters.
> 
> Monster-Prison-Creatures2_bg | RPGMapShare.com


Cool, that was fun to see.  I think I spotted a Beholder cage... How did they catch that dude?!

----------


## Bogie

They switched his contacts. :Wink:

----------


## SJS

A myopic Beholder...  :Smile:

----------


## Bogie

No, he has astigmatism.

----------


## KenG

I hope it has one way glass!! 

I think this is a great idea.  I'd like to make the theme park from ZombieLand..

KenG

----------


## Xeonicus

I've been wanted to map out a traveling menagerie/circus for a fantasy setting.  It sounds like you could get very creative and go many different ways.

----------


## arsheesh

Could be an interesting challenge.  Curious to see if there is interest in this.

----------

